# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  x

## gilt

x

----------


## shelbster18

Woah. That would solve a lot of problems. Wait....this has been going on for three years?  :O_O:  I have not even heard about this.

----------


## srschirm

This is something I need to read more about.

----------


## Member11

I saw this a while ago, the best part is that you can create objects and shapes that is impossible to make today.

No limits! ::D:

----------


## Sagan

*What can be made from 3-D printers?  (a gallery)*This really is beginning to resemble a rudimentary incarnation of  various SF novels I've read where the design file is the only commodity.   Once you have the rendering file, "manufacturing" is just an operation  of feeding files to some automated device.  In this case, that's a 3D  printer, maybe in the future it will be nano-assemblers. 

Also, note the photo of home-version. 

From models of Les Paul guitars to toy robots,  3-D printers are churning out usable products. Hereâs a look at some  objects that have been made from 3-D printing. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busine...9_gallery.html

----------


## Arthur Dent

They even have 3D printed dresses now




http://mashable.com/2013/03/06/dita-...ancis-bitonti/

----------


## Koalafan

I need to get one of those!!  :no way:

----------


## OrbitalResonance

This is the third industrial revolution.

1st was the introduction of coal and the factory at the beginning of the 19th entury

2nd was the assembly line at the beginning of the 20th century

3rd is the introduction of additive manufacturing(3d printing fabrication) at the beginning of the 21st

----------

